# ice eater for pond?



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Anyone use one of these? Which one do you like best? We are wanting to use one for the pond at our duck blind. Biggest problem will be power-it will take LOTS of cord to reach from the farmer's chicken house. Would love to find one to run off 12v or propane-would prefer not to use a generator because of the noise....thanks for any help!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

get a small honda $$$$ or homelite $$ generator. both are reasonably quiet. you can build an insulated box and sit in back of the blind. you will need alternate tank to run all night. it annoys the heck out of me too but i have killed the heck out of them with a noisy briggs running so loud you can't hear your buddy call a shot.


----------



## Thefish1680 (Feb 18, 2008)

Watch the new Habitat Flats DVD and you will see how effective they can be!


----------

